# Simply Spectacular Sixties



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 8, 2013)

Shall we now see 1967? Why not.

At the Monterey International Pop Festival, a singer introduces the song to be played by "the machine," which as it is rounded out, gets belted out by the Association.




1. Along comes Mary

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g005kP4RIA]Along Comes Mary - The Association - Monterey Pop Festival 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my best of the 60's list. Pick a few numbers 
of what you think makes the 60's groovy.

1. Louie Louie - Kingsmen
2. Martian hop - Ran Dells
3. Wipe out - Surfaris
4. Girl from Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto
5. Glad all over - Dave Clark 5
6. Goin' out of my head - Little Anthony & the Imperials
7. Hippy, hippy shake - Swinging Blue Jeans
8. House of the rising sun - Animals
9. I fought the law - Bobby Fuller Four
10. Little old lady from Pasadena - Jan & Dean
11. My boy lollipop - Millie Small
12. A world without love - Peter & Gordon
13. Birds & the bees - Jewel Akins
14. California dreaming - Mamas & Papas
15. Don't let me be misunderstood - Animals
16. Eve of destruction - Barry McGuire
17. Five o'clock world - Vogue
18. For your love - Yardbirds
19. Hang on Sloopy - McCoys
20 I got you babe - Sonny & Cher
21. I'm Henry the Eighth I am
22. I'm into something good - Herman's Hermits
23. It ain't me babe - Turtles
24. It's the same old song - Four Tops
25. Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter - Herman's Hermits
26. She's not there - Zombies
27. Tell her no - Zombies
28. Turn! turn! turn! - Byrds
29. Wooly bully - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs
30. Black is black - Los Bravos
31. Bus stop - Hollies
32. Cherish - The Association
33. Daydream - Lovin' Spoonful
34. Eight miles high - Byrds
35. Good lovin' - Young Rascals
36. Hazy shade of winter - Simon & Garfunkel
37. Homeward bound - Simon & Garfunkel
38. In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett
39. Mellow yellow - Donovan
40. Monday, monday - Mamas & Papas
41. 96 tears - ? & the Mysterians
42. Psychotic reaction - Count Five
43. Red rubber ball - Cyrkle
44. Shape of things - Yardbirds
45. Solitary man - Neil Diamond
46. Summer in the city - Lovin' Spoonful
47. Sunshine superman - Donovan
48. Time won't let me - Outsiders
49. Wild thing - Troggs
50. Winchester Cathedral - New Vaudeville Band
51. Working my way back to you - Four Seasons
52. Wouldn't it be nice - Beach Boys
53. Both sides now - Judy Collins
54. Brown eyed girl - Van Morrison
55. Conquistador - Procul Harum
56. Different drum - Stone Poneys
57. For what it's worth - Buffalo Springfield
58. Gentle on my mind - Glen Campbell
59. Get together - Youngbloods
60. Green tambourine - Lemon Pipers
61. Groovin' - Young Rascals
62. Happy together - Turtles
63. I heard it through the grapevine - Gladys Knight
64. Incense & peppermings - Strawbery Alarm Clock
65. The letter - Box Tops
66. Light my fire - Doors
67. Never my love- The Association
68. Ode to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry
69. San Francisco - Scott McKenzie
70. Second that emotion - Smokey Robinson
71. (Sittin') On the dock of the bay - Otis Redding
72. There's a kind of a hush - Herman's Hermits
73. Time has come today - Chamber Bros.
74. Up, up & away - 5th Dimension
75. White rabbit/Somebody to love - Jefferson Airplane
76. A whiter shade of pale - Procul Harum
77. Windy - The Association
78. You keep me hangin' on - Vanilla Fudge
79. A beautiful morning - Rascals
80. Bend me, shape me - American Breed
81. Build me up buttercup - Foundations
82. Classical gas - Mason Williams
83. Crimson & clover - Tommy James
84. Everybody's talking - Harry Nilsson
85. Everyday people - Sly & the Family Stone
86. Fire - Arthur Brown
87. Fool on the hill - Sergio Mendez & Brazil '66
88. Girl watcher - O'kaysions
89. Going up the country - Canned Heat
90. Hello I love you - Doors
91. The horse - Cliff Nobles & Co.
92. I can see for miles - Who
93. Judy in disguise - Gary & the Playboys
94. MacArthur Park - Richard Harris
95. Magic bus - Who
96. Magic carpet ride - Steppenwolf
97. Midnight confessions - Grass Roots
98. Mony, Mony - Tommy James
99. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel
100. People got to be free - Rascals
101. Reach out in the darkness - Friend & Lover
102. Son of a preacher man - Dusty Springfield
103. Spooky - Classics IV
104. Stormy - Classics IV
105. Crystal blue persuasion - Tommy James
106. Time of the season - Zombies
107. Tighten up - Archie Bell & the Drells
108. Time is tight - Booker T. & the MG's
109. The weight - The Band
110. Wichita lineman - Glen Campbell
111. Young girl - Gary Puckett
112. Yummy, yummy yummy - Ohio Express
113. Aquarius - 5th Dimension
114. Cinnamon girl - Neil Young
115. Dizzy - Tommy Roe
116. Grazing in the grass - Friends of Distinction
117. Green river - CCR
118. Marrakesh express - Nash & Young
119. Na na hey hey kiss him goodbye - Steam
120. People got to be free - Rascals
121. Sugar, sugar - The Archies
122. These eyes - Guess Who
123. Wedding bell blues - 5th Dimension
124. Good morning starshine - Oliver


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g]The Young Rascals - Groovin' 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsufcpanMx4]SUPREMES "REFLECTIONS" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH6UnvSlahc]The Byrds Eight Miles High (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY]Eric Burdon - The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5IUxtiweLw]Classics IV - Spooky (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxWSOuNsN20]Blood, Sweat & Tears - You've Made Me So Very Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdcZ4XASvAE]The Vogues ~ 5 O'Clock World (Drew Carey Show Opening Sequence) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOklqGI_82M]Dead Man's Curve - Jan & Dean - (Extreme Roads in Southern Italy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Shall we now see 1967? Why not.
> 
> At the Monterey International Pop Festival, a singer introduces the song to be played by "the machine," which as it is rounded out, gets belted out by the Association.
> 
> ...


I had a friend who was at that concert.  He said everyone started to leave after The Who finished their set, because they didn't think anyone could follow that.  Then Hendrix came on and he said people were climbing the walls to get back in.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

Monterey was a monster show!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnzX8kSj1w0]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Rock Me Baby (live- Monterey Pop Fest. '67) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

The Who at Monterey....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqKZqLnseDM]the Who - live at monterey - pop festival1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

Janis at Monterey...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5If816MhoU]Janis Joplin - Ball and Chain (sensational performance at Monterey) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

Otis Redding at Monterey...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ddLvbCQbU4]Otis Redding live - Try a little tenderness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

Jim Morrison pushed the envelope so much, he'd get arrested "during" his concert.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNRjyDQDuQE]the doors jim morrisson arrested live in los angeles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

The Mama's and Papa's at Monterey....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndDK_1RJS7k]The Mamas The Papas Perform California Dreamin' At Monterey Pop Festival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> This is my best of the 60's list. Pick a few numbers
> of what you think makes the 60's groovy.
> 
> 20 I got you babe - Sonny & Cher
> ...



And no Beatles, Stones Cream???


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 20, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > This is my best of the 60's list. Pick a few numbers
> ...



There were too many good songs by those groups to include. Those three songs were some of my favorites at one time. 

I would like to see any of Jagger's music, the Beatles or Cream posted. And how about the Kinks, Moody Blues or the Beach Boys!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## BDBoop (Oct 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Oct 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdBnNzQz67A].[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 20, 2013)

From 1968.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO3gWIGzH3A]Simon & Garfunkel - America - YouTube[/ame]

"I'm empty and aching and I don't know why ..." That line always hit me.


----------



## westwall (Oct 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEzyrpfrPEI]Classical Gas Mason Williams 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Oct 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A27ImPi3-jU]Fleetwood Mac-Oh Well - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Oct 20, 2013)

Recorded in 1969 so is in under the wire!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Oct 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zuEfmmCA5s]Pink Floyd - Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> This is my best of the 60's list. Pick a few numbers
> of what you think makes the 60's groovy.
> 
> 1. Louie Louie - Kingsmen
> ...



your list is absurd...

you're obviously some young puppy who doesn't knew his/her ass from a hole in the ground regarding 60's tunes... and sorely wished you were there for the real stuff...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 20, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Jim Morrison pushed the envelope so much, he'd get arrested "during" his concert.
> 
> 
> the doors jim morrisson arrested live in los angeles - YouTube



and by the time that happened, he was already so overrated, and I was so fuckin' tired of hearin' 'bout his latest dumb-shit antics, that I no longer gave a flying fuck about anything he did...


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPX48NpSRvo]The Guess Who-No Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgjp_QyIDIY]MY BACK PAGES - THE BYRDS 1967.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XWQCLqab4o]When you walk in the room - The Searchers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQp1IDVZdCg]The Hollies "Look Through Any Window" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mQkFpkShg]The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOErZuzZpS8]Arthur Brown - Fire - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb6Rk6--Acw]Are You A Boy Or Are You A Girl ? - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiCnlWb7POo]Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick and Tich Bend It - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C4OjOGSzdM]The Electric Prunes - 07 - Get Me To The World On Time (by EarpJohn) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDz02I8AA6I]Fleetwood Mac - Black Magic Woman (Digital Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvO2ePPPQ-M]The Gestures - Run, Run, Run - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MCn2bWLSG4]Have I the right - Honeycombs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Oct 21, 2013)

Vietnam War Era Music link​



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-kVFfKezVo]The Electric Prunes I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 21, 2013)

The longest intro ever is much easier with happy eyeballs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 21, 2013)

From '69... Yes. 

Peter Banks, Tony Kaye, Bill Bruford, Jon Anderson, Chris Squire. 

The original sentinels of prog. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYLjGqZYGHk]Yes - 'Beyond and Before' (Tous en Scene, French TV, 23 Nov 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube



this was 71.....just sayin....


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube
> ...



Sorry. I absolutely shouldn't post on 1.5 hours of sleep.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 22, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



its ok....it was a good tune.....one of the better ones for the Hollies....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 22, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > This is my best of the 60's list. Pick a few numbers
> ...



My list here are basically my core favorites right now from the 60's. I hinted at that earlier. Since you're trying so hard, why don't you post some vids and de-absurd it? You are right though. Most 60's music is pretty absurd.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2013)

Where'd you grab that list? How can you have core favorites 124 long, and then announce that 60's music is absurd?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_piRdpqDDQ]Count five - psychotic reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 22, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Where'd you grab that list? How can you have core favorites 124 long, and then announce that 60's music is absurd?



I spent a lot of time looking at all the music from the 60's that are close to my genres and chose these ones. Absurd, silly, weird, strange, what's the difference?

There was the Free Love movement, the original psychedelic movement and the original hippy movement all rolled into one. For those of us that were young during the 60's, it is all very normal or familiar, if you like.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yQERVphWhY]The Outsiders - "Time Won't Let Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you grab that list? How can you have core favorites 124 long, and then announce that 60's music is absurd?
> ...



Interesting. Because that very list is all over the internet.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 22, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



 I first posted this thread, "Simply Spectacular Sixties" in early 2012. The music subforum, where it was has been purged on that forum, so I can't give the exact date, but the list that is circulating now might have come from my original list, since I created the list. The coincidence it's still going around is a little surprising, at least for me. 

Louie Louie - Kingsmen
2. Martian hop - Ran Dells
3. Wipe out - Surfaris
4. Girl from Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto
5. Glad all over - Dave Clark 5
6. Goin' out of my head - Little Anthony & the Imperials
7. Hippy, hippy shake - Swinging Blue Jeans
8. House of the rising sun - Animals
9. I fought the law - Bobby Fuller Four
10. Little old lady from Pasadena - Jan & Dean
11. My boy lollipop - Millie Small
12. A world without love - Peter & Gordon
13. Birds & the bees - Jewel Akins
14. California dreaming - Mamas & Papas
15. Don't let me be misunderstood - Animals
16. Eve of destruction - Barry McGuire
17. Five o'clock world - Vogue
18. For your love - Yardbirds
19. Hang on Sloopy - McCoys
20 I got you babe - Sonny & Cher
21. I'm Henry the Eighth I am
22. I'm into something good - Herman's Hermits
23. It ain't me babe - Turtles
24. It's the same old song - Four Tops
25. Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter - Herman's Hermits
26. She's not there - Zombies
27. Tell her no - Zombies
28. Turn! turn! turn! - Byrds
29. Wooly bully - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs
30. Black is black - Los Bravos
31. Bus stop - Hollies
32. Cherish - The Association
33. Daydream - Lovin' Spoonful
34. Eight miles high - Byrds
35. Good lovin' - Young Rascals
36. Hazy shade of winter - Simon & Garfunkel
37. Homeward bound - Simon & Garfunkel
38. In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett
39. Mellow yellow - Donovan
40. Monday, monday - Mamas & Papas
41. 96 tears - ? & the Mysterians
42. Psychotic reaction - Count Five
43. Red rubber ball - Cyrkle
44. Shape of things - Yardbirds
45. Solitary man - Neil Diamond
46. Summer in the city - Lovin' Spoonful
47. Sunshine superman - Donovan
48. Time won't let me - Outsiders
49. Wild thing - Troggs
50. Winchester Cathedral - New Vaudeville Band
51. Working my way back to you - Four Seasons
52. Wouldn't it be nice - Beach Boys
53. Both sides now - Judy Collins
54. Brown eyed girl - Van Morrison
55. Conquistador - Procul Harum
56. Different drum - Stone Poneys
57. For what it's worth - Buffalo Springfield
58. Gentle on my mind - Glen Campbell
59. Get together - Youngbloods
60. Green tambourine - Lemon Pipers
61. Groovin' - Young Rascals
62. Happy together - Turtles
63. I heard it through the grapevine - Gladys Knight
64. Incense & peppermings - Strawbery Alarm Clock
65. The letter - Box Tops
66. Light my fire - Doors
67. Never my love- The Association
68. Ode to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry
69. San Francisco - Scott McKenzie
70. Second that emotion - Smokey Robinson
71. (Sittin') On the dock of the bay - Otis Redding
72. There's a kind of a hush - Herman's Hermits
73. Time has come today - Chamber Bros.
74. Up, up & away - 5th Dimension
75. White rabbit/Somebody to love - Jefferson Airplane
76. A whiter shade of pale - Procul Harum
77. Windy - The Association
78. You keep me hangin' on - Vanilla Fudge
79. A beautiful morning - Rascals
80. Bend me, shape me - American Breed
81. Build me up buttercup - Foundations
82. Classical gas - Mason Williams
83. Crimson & clover - Tommy James
84. Everybody's talking - Harry Nilsson
85. Everyday people - Sly & the Family Stone
86. Fire - Arthur Brown
87. Fool on the hill - Sergio Mendez & Brazil '66
88. Girl watcher - O'kaysions
89. Going up the country - Canned Heat
90. Hello I love you - Doors
91. The horse - Cliff Nobles & Co.
92. I can see for miles - Who
93. Judy in disguise - Gary & the Playboys
94. MacArthur Park - Richard Harris
95. Magic bus - Who
96. Magic carpet ride - Steppenwolf
97. Midnight confessions - Grass Roots
98. Mony, Mony - Tommy James
99. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel
100. People got to be free - Rascals
101. Reach out in the darkness - Friend & Lover
102. Son of a preacher man - Dusty Springfield
103. Spooky - Classics IV
104. Stormy - Classics IV
105. Crystal blue persuasion - Tommy James
106. Time of the season - Zombies
107. Tighten up - Archie Bell & the Drells
108. Time is tight - Booker T. & the MG's
109. The weight - The Band
110. Wichita lineman - Glen Campbell
111. Young girl - Gary Puckett
112. Yummy, yummy yummy - Ohio Express
113. Aquarius - 5th Dimension
114. Cinnamon girl - Neil Young
115. Dizzy - Tommy Roe
116. Grazing in the grass - Friends of Distinction
117. Green river - CCR
118. Marrakesh express - Nash & Young
119. Na na hey hey kiss him goodbye - Steam
120. People got to be free - Rascals
121. Sugar, sugar - The Archies
122. These eyes - Guess Who
123. Wedding bell blues - 5th Dimension
124. Good morning starshine - Oliver 

I originally had a youtube link for each one, since I posted it first in my blog and was able to copy/paste it to the forum, while preserving the links. and I kept updating videos that were deleted. 

Unfortunately, almost all my blogs were lost suddenly a few years ago. 

All that is true also for my other thread "Pop's Magical 70's," which predated the Spectacular 60's one by about a year. 

1970

1. Free

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydItRbb0b1E]Free All Right Now Live Isle of Wight Festival August 1970, East Afton Farm, Freshwater - YouTube[/ame]

I've seen fire and I've seen rain.  
2. James Taylor
3. Candida ~ Tony Orlando & Dawn
4. Tears of a Clown ~ Smokey Robinson & the Miracles
5. 25 or 6 to 4 ~ Chicago 
6. Ooh child ~ 5 Stairsteps ~ Soul Train
7. Make it with you ~ Bread
8. Cecilia ~ Simon & Garfunkel
9. The boxer ~ Simon & Garfunkel
10. Get ready ~ Rare Earth
11. Tighter, tighter ~ Alive & Kicking
12. Woodstock ~ Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
13. We've only just begun ~ Carpenters
14. And it stoned me ~ Van Morrison
15. Get back ~ Beatles ~ live
16. Spill the wine ~ War
17. Make me smile ~ Chicago
18. Country road ~ James Taylor ~ Acoustic
19. Cracklin' Rosie ~ Neil Diamond
20. Love grows (Where my Rosemary goes) ~ Edison Lighthouse
21. Love the one you're with ~ Stephen Stills
22. Big yellow taxi ~ Joni Mitchell ~ live
23. Close to you ~ Carpenters
24. Who'll stop the rain ~ CCR
25. House of the rising sun ~ Frijid Pink
26. Mississippi queen ~ Mountain
27. Funk #49 ~ James Gang
28. I hear you knocking ~ Dave Edmunds
29. Hitchin' a ride ~ Vanity Fair
30. Band of gold ~ Freda Payne
31. Spirit in the sky ~ Norman Greenbaum
32. Green-eyed lady ~ Sugarloaf
33. In the summertime ~ Mungo Jerry
34. Ride captain ride ~ Blues Image
35. Up on cripple creek ~ the Band
36. No time ~ Guess who[

1971

1. Paul Revere & the Raiders

It's too late, baby. 
2. Carole King

3. I am, I said ~ Neil Diamond
4. It don't come easy ~ Ringo Starr
5. Mr. Big Stuff - Jean Knight
6. Knock 3 times ~ Tony Orlando & Dawn
7. Do you know what I mean ~ Lee Michaels
8. Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey ~ Paul McCartney
9. Proud Mary ~ Ike & Tina Turner ~ live
10. Take me home country roads ~ John Denver
11. Theme from Love Story
12. One toke over the line ~ Brewer & Shipley
13. Don't pull your love ~ Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds
14. Treat her like a lady ~ Cornelius Brothers
15. The night they drove old dixie down ~ Joan Baez
16. Mr. Bojangles ~ Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
17. Beginnings ~ Chicago
18. Draggin' the line ~ Tommy James
19. Put your hand in the hand ~ Ocean
20. Me & Bobby McGee ~ Janis Joplin
21 Theme from Shaft ~ Isaac Hayes
22. My sweet lord ~ George Harrison
23. Baby I'm a want you ~ Bread
24. Gypsys, tramps & thieves ~ Cher
25. Tiny dancer ~ Elton John
26. Without you ~ Harry Nilsson
27. (I never promised you a) Rose garden ~ Lynn Anderson
28. Sweet city woman ~ Stampeders
29. One tin soldier ~ Coven
30. Cross-eyed Mary ~ Jethro Tull
31. Me & you & a dog named Boo ~ Lobo
32. One less bell to answer ~ 5th Dimension
33. Family affair ~ Sly & the Family Stone
34. Sweet Mary ~ Wadsworth Mansion
35. Day by day ~ Godspell
36. Sunshine ~ Jonathan Edwards
37. Here comes that rainy day feeling again ~ Fortunes

1972

1. I'm your captain (Closer to home)

I gotcha! 
2. Joe Tex

3. Summer breeze ~ Seals & Croft
4. I'd like to teach the world to sing (In perfect harmony) ~ New Seekers
5. I can see clearly now ~ Johnny Nash
6. Everybody plays the fool ~ Main Ingredient
7. Old man ~ Neil Young
8. Papa was a rolling stone ~ Temptations
9. A horse with no name ~ America
10. Lean on me ~ Bill Withers
11. Doctor my eyes ~ Jackson Browne
12. I am woman ~ Helen Reddy
13. Brandy (You're a fine girl) ~ Looking Glass
14. Brand new key ~ Melanie
15. Layla ~ Derek & the Dominos
16. Hold your head up ~ Argent
17. Use me ~ Bill Withers
18. Me & Mrs. Jones ~ Billy Paul
19. Joy ~ Apollo 100
20. Long cool woman (In a black dress) ~ Hollies
21. Wildflower ~ Skylark
22. Beautiful sunday ~ Daniel Boone
23. Let's stay together ~ Al Green
24. Heart of gold ~ Neil Young
25. The lion sleeps tonight ~ Robert John
26. How do you do ~ Mouth & MacNeal
27. Alone again (Naturally) ~ Gilbert O'Sullivan
28. Precious & few ~ Climax
29. It never rains in Southern California ~ Albert Hammond
30. I saw the light ~ Todd Rundgren
31. Nice to be with you ~ Gallery
32. Coconut ~ Harry Nilsson
33. City of New Orleans ~ Arlo Guthrie
34. Hot rod Lincoln ~ Commander Cody
35. Why can't we live together ~ Timmy Thomas
36. Walk on the wild side ~ Lou Reed
37. Popcorn ~ Hot Butter
38. I'd love you to want me ~ Lobo
39. Mama weer all crazy now ~ Slade
40. Clair ~ Gilbert O'Sullivan
41. The candy man ~ Sammy Davis Jr.

1973

1. The morning after

Killing me softly with his song 
2. Roberta Flack

3. Angie ~ Rolling Stones
4. Live & let die ~ Paul McCartney
5. Just you & me ~ Chicago
6. Living for the city ~ Stevie Wonder
7. Your mama don't dance ~ Loggins & Messina
8. Who's that lady ~ Isley Brothers
9. Ramblin' man ~ Allman Brothers
10. Stuck in the middle with you ~ Stealer's wheel
11. Crocodile rock ~ Elton John
12. Dancin' in the moonlight ~ King Harvest
13. Rocky mountain high ~ John Denver
14. Brother Louie ~ Stories
15. Danny's song ~ Loggins & Messina
16. Photograph ~ Ringo Starr
17. Knockin' on heaven's door ~ Bob Dylan ~ live
18. Chevy van ~ Sammy Johns
19. Tell her she's lovely ~ El Chicano
20. Show biz kids ~ Steely Dan
21. Feelin' stronger every day ~ Chicago
22. Midnight train to Georgia ~ Gladys Knight
23. Monster mash ~ Bobby (Boris) Pickett & the Crypt-kickers
24. Hello it's me ~ Todd Rundgren
25. Superstition ~ Stevie Wonder
26. Right place wrong time ~ Dr. John
27. Rock n roll hoochie koo ~ Rick Derringer
28. The night the lights went out in Georgia ~ Vicky Lawrence
29. Summer the first time ~ Bobby Goldsboro
30. My Maria ~ BW Stevenson
31. Natural high ~ Bloodstone

1974

1. The way we were

I'm a joker  
2. Steve Miller Band

3. Rock me gently ~ Andy Kim
4. Cats in the cradle ~ Harry Chapin
5. I can help ~ Billy Swan ~ live
6. Hooked on a feeling ~ Blue Swede
7. I shot the sheriff ~ Eric Clapton
8. Help me ~ Joni Mitchell
9. Ready for love ~ Bad Company
10. Then came you ~ Dionne Warwick
11. Sideshow ~ Blue Magic
12. Jazzman ~ Carole King
13. Annie's song ~ John Denver
14. Come monday ~ Jimmy Buffet
15. Midnight at the oasis ~ Maria Muldaur
16. Feel like makin' love ~ Roberta Flack
17. Do it 'til you're satisfied ~ B.T. Express
18. Call on me ~ Chicago
19. Rock on ~ David Essex
20. Jungle boogie ~ Kool & the Gang ~ live
21. Nothing from nothing ~ Billy Preston
22. Carefree highway ~ Gordon Lightfoot
23. Sha-la-la (Makes me happy) ~ Al Green
24. Show & tell ~ Al Wilson
25. You haven't done nothing ~ Stevie Wonder
26. Rock your baby ~ Gordon McRae
27. Please come to Boston ~ Dave Loggins
28. Angie baby ~ Helen Reddy
29. Tell me something good ~ Rufus
30. Midnight rider ~ Greg Allman
31. Billy don't be a hero ~ Bo Donaldson & the Heywoods
32. Let me be there ~ Olivia Newton-John
33. Beach baby ~ First Class
34. Rock the boat ~ Hues Corporation
35. Mockingbird ~ Carly Simon
36. Spiders & snakes ~ Jim Stafford
37. Come & get your love ~ Redbone
38. Day after day ~ Badfinger
39. Eres tu ~ Mocedades
40. You're having my baby ~ Paul Anka
41. Angie baby ~ Helen Reddy
42. The streak ~ Ray Stevens
43. If you love me let me know ~ Olivia Newton-John

1975

Love will keep us together 


1. Captain & Tennille 

2. Dance with me ~ Orleans 
3. Miracles ~ Jefferson Starship 
4. Magic ~ Pilot
5. Lady ~ Styx
6. 3rd rate romance ~ Amazing Rhythm Aces
7. Jackie Blue ~ Ozark Mtn. Daredevils
8. Swearin' to god ~ Franki Valli ~ live 
9. Calypso ~ John Denver
10. At 17 ~ Janis Ian 
11. Fame ~ David Bowie
12. It only takes a minute ~ Tavares
13. Laughter in the rain ~ Neil Sedaka
14. Old days ~ Chicago
15. Wildfire ~ Michael Murphy
16. Rhinestone cowboy ~ Glen Campbell
17. Mandy ~ Barry Manilow
18. Poetry man ~ Phoebe Snow
19. Jive talkin' ~ Bee Gees
20. Low rider ~ War
21. Lady Marmalade ~ Labelle
22. No no song / Only you ~ Ringo Starr
23. Lovin' you ~ Minnie Ripperton ~ live
24. Skyhigh ~ Jigsaw 
25. Cut the cake ~ Average White Band
26. Give up the funk ~ Parliament
27. Love is the drug ~ Roxy Music
28. Walking in rhythm ~ Blackbyrds
29. Shame, shame, shame ~ Shirley & Co
30. My eyes adored you ~ Franki Valli
31. Thank god I'm a country boy ~ John Denver 
32. Please mr. please ~ Olivia Newton-John
33. Bad blood ~ Neil Sedaka
34. Young Americans ~ David Bowie 
35. Amie ~ Pure Prairie League
36. How long ~ Ace
37. Boogie on reggae woman ~ Stevie Wonder
38. Have you never been mellow ~ Olivia Newton-John
39. Country boy ~ Glen Campbell
40. Convoy ~ CW McCall
41. Lorelei ~ Styx
42. Midnight blue ~ Melissa Manchester
43. Bungle in the jungle ~ Jethro Tull
44. You make me feel brand new ~ Stylistics
45. Longfellow serenade ~ Neil Diamond
46. Wishing you were here ~ Chicago
47. Keep on smilin' ~ Wet Willie
48. Sunshine on my shoulders ~ John Denver
49. On & on ~ Gladys Knight & the Pipps
50. A dream goes on forever ~ Todd Rundgren
51. Fire ~ Ohio Players

1976

1.Devil Woman





2. Theme from Mohogany ~ Diana Ross
3. You'll never find another love like mine ~ Lou Rawls
4. Still the one ~ Orleans
5. Get closer ~ Seals & Crofts
6. Rock 'n me ~ Steve Miller Band
7. You are the woman ~ Firefall
8. Tonight's the night ~ Rod Stewart
9. Open sesame ~ Kool & the Gang
10. Angry eyes ~ Loggins & Messina
11. Let your love flow ~ Bellamy Brothers
12. Afternoon delight ~ Starland Vocal Band
13. Evergreen ~ Barbara Streisand
14. The wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald ~ Gordon Lightfoot
15. Dream weaver ~ Gary Wright
16. More, more, more ~ Andrea True Connection
17. The royal scam ~ Steely Dan
18. Love hangover ~ Diana Ross
19. You sexy thing ~ Hot Chocolate
20. Golden years ~ David Bowie
21. Jeans on ~ David Dundas
22. Boogie fever ~ Sylvers
23. Disco lady ~ Johnny Taylor
24. Love is alive ~ Gary Wright
25. If you leave me now ~ Chicago ~ live 
26. Turn the beat around ~ Vicki Sue Robinson
27. Disco duck ~ Rick Dees
28. So into you ~ Atlanta Rhythm Section
29. Right back where we started from ~ Maxine Nightengale
30. Fooled around & fell in love ~ Elvin Bishop
31. I write the songs ~ Barry Manilow
32. Nights on Broadway ~ Bee Gees

1977

1. Nobody does it better
2. Don't it make my brown eyes blue ~ Crystal Gale





3. Car wash ~ Rose Royce
4. Sentimental lady ~ Bob Welch
5. Lonely boy ~ Andrew Gold 
6. Emotion ~ Samantha Sang
7. Come sail away ~ Styx
8. Torn between 2 lovers ~ Mary McGregor
9. Baby, what a big surprise ~ Chicago
10. I like dreamin' ~ Kenny Nolan
11. Year of the cat ~ Al Stewart
12. Tumbling dice ~ Linda Ronstadt
13. Best of my love ~ The Emotions 
14. Sometimes when we touch ~ Dan Hill
15. After the lovin' ~ Engelbert Humperdinck
16. Couldn't get it right ~ Climax Blues Band
17. Ffun ~ Con Funk Shun
18. Lovely day ~ Bill Withers
19. You don't have to be a star ~ Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr
20. Southern nights ~ Glen Campbell
21. Ebony eyes ~ Bob Welch
22. We just disagree ~ Dave Mason
23. Float on ~ Floaters
24. Strawberry letter 23 ~ Brothers Johnson
25. Just remember I love you ~ Firefall
26. Good morning judge ~ 10CC
27. It's only love ~ ZZ Top
28. Blue bayou ~ Linda Ronstadt
29. Back in love again ~ LTD
30. You light up my life ~ Debby Boone
31. Don't stop ~ Fleetwood Mac ~ live
32. Margaritaville ~ Jimmy Buffet

1978

1. Franki Valli (Grease) 
2. Stayin' alive ~ Bee Gees
3. Right down the line ~ Gerry Rafferty
4. Movin' out ~ Billy Joel
5. Baby come back ~ Player
6. Magnet & Steel ~ Walter Egan
7. Lay down Sally ~ Eric Clapton
8. Roxanne ~ Police
9. Miss you ~ Rolling Stones
10. Sharing the night together ~ Dr. Hook 
11. Hot child in the city ~ Nick Gilder
12. I go crazy ~ Paul Davis
13. Sunday girl ~ Blondie
14. Night fever ~ Bee Gees
15. Disco Inferno ~ Trammps
16. You & I ~ Rick James
17. Lotta love ~ Nicolette Larson
18. Dreadlock holiday ~ 10CC
19. Alive again ~ Chicago
20. Time Passages ~ Al Stewart
21. Livingston saturday night ~ Jimmy Buffet
22. Whenever I call you friend ~ Kenny Loggins
23. Peg ~ Steely Dan
24. Hopelessly devoted to you ~ Olivia Newton-John
25. Kiss you all over ~ Exile
26. Everyone's a winner ~ Hot Chocolate
27. You don't bring me flowers ~ Barbara Streisand, Neil Diamond
28. It's a heartache ~ Bonnie Tyler
29. Feels so good ~ Chuck Mangione 
30. How much I feel ~ Ambrosia
31. Get off ~ Foxy
32. Life's been good ~ Joe Walsh
33. I just wanna stop ~ Gino Vanelli
34. She believes in me ~ Kenny Rogers
35. Shame ~ Evelyn Champagne King
36. Werewolves of London ~ Warren Zevon
37. Pump it up ~ Elvis Costello
38. A little more love ~ Olivia Newton-John

1979

1. Off the wall
2. Don't stop 'til you get enough
3. Gold ~ John Stewart





4. Escape (Pina Colada Song) ~ Rupert Holmes
5. Fire ~ Pointer Sisters
6. I wish I could fly like (Superman) ~ Kinks
7. Heart of glass ~ Blondie
8. Soul man ~ Blues Brothers ~ live
9. Babe ~ Styx
10. My Sharona ~ The Knack
11. Goodbye stranger ~ Supertramp 
12. Hold the line ~ Toto
13. September ~ Earth, Wind & Fire
14. Lay it on the line ~ Triumph
15. The gambler ~ Kenny Rogers
16. Got to be real ~ Cheryl Lynn 
17. You can't change that ~ Raydio
18. Do you think I'm sexy ~ Rod Stewart
19. The devil went down to Georgia ~ Charlie Daniel's Band
20. Born to be alive ~ Patrick Hernandez
21. What a fool believes ~ Doobie Brothers 
22. Pop musik ~ M
23. Another somebody done somebody wrong song ~ BJ Thomas
24. Driver's seat ~ Sniff 'N the Tears
25. Good times ~ Chic 
26. Hot stuff ~ Donna Summer 
27. You're only lonely ~ JD Souther 
28. Stumblin' in ~ Chris Norman 
29. Ring my bell ~ Anita Ward 
30. Crazy love ~ Poco
31. Cool change ~ Little River Band 
32. This is it ~ Kenny Loggins 
33. Music box dancer ~ Frank Mills 
34. Hold on ~ Ian Gomm 
35. Dim all the lights ~ Donna Summer 
36. Sad eyes ~ Robert John


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhzF2K2b7Xo]Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG, WTF, Teal DEER!!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 27, 2013)

Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hanging On

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dup6KUUWlMQ]Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin' On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Zander (Dec 24, 2015)

here's a classic from one of my favorite albums of all time...


----------



## Zander (Dec 24, 2015)

another great gem....psychedelic baby!!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> This is my best of the 60's list. Pick a few numbers
> of what you think makes the 60's groovy.
> 
> 1. Louie Louie - Kingsmen
> ...



Well, the mystery of who was listening to all that bubblegum rock and garageband stuff from the 60's has been solved, at last!

But, having read the list, I have "Yummy, yummy, yummy", and "Sugar, Sugar" stuck in my head. You have completely ruined my day.....


----------



## waltky (Dec 24, 2015)

I just dropped in...

... to see what condition my condition was in. - Kenny Rodgers

If you can remember the 60's...

... you weren't there. - Hunter Thompson


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 24, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, the mystery of who was listening to all that bubblegum rock and garageband stuff from the 60's has been solved, at last!
> 
> But, having read the list, I have "Yummy, yummy, yummy", and "Sugar, Sugar" stuck in my head. You have completely ruined my day.....


----------



## namvet (Dec 24, 2015)

waltky said:


> I just dropped in...
> 
> ... to see what condition my condition was in. - Kenny Rodgers
> 
> ...



and Ruby don't take your love to town


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the mystery of who was listening to all that bubblegum rock and garageband stuff from the 60's has been solved, at last!
> ...



I'm not about to open that, since I am just how getting "Sugar, Sugar" out of my head (I had to use a hammer).  Instead, I will just post the two best songs from the 60's.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 24, 2015)

Very good list. Louie Louie and Wooly Bully are two of the greatest party songs then and now.

The Beatles need to be in there. As a large group of kids under ten in my family we played Hard Days Night and I Wanna Hold Your Hand over and over for hours in the basement in Pittsburgh.


----------



## konradv (Dec 25, 2015)

Jefferson Airplane- It's No Secret


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Sep 22, 2016)

Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs- Little Red Riding Hood


----------

